# Teamviewer Alternative: Ultraviewer



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2017)

Came across this earlier today, getting a quote together for a client. Anyone had a chance to try it out? 
According to their site,
"_UltraViewer is completely free

- Currently UltraViewer is completely free, whether you are a business or personal, you can use it without worrying about paying any fee".

_
The company has been around about two years, and software appears to perform most of the same functions. I found a few postings about false positives resolved by Mcafee and Avira, and some evaluations of systems after it was installed with clean results. Think I'll give it a try this weekend, see how it works out....


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry but I have not tested this yet but I'm going too now thanks to you 

EDIT: looked at the website and there are no controllers available for Android so this is only for PC to PC not mobile phone to PC and that is a killer for me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 17, 2017)

VNCviewer/VNCserver are hands down the best IMO. Control from/to ALL devices and its easy, and free. Plus minimal lag on controls


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> VNCviewer/VNCserver are hands down the best IMO. Control from/to ALL devices and its easy, and free. Plus minimal lag on controls


Admittedly, I haven't tried in a couple of years, but VNC always seemed to have a lower quality connection, especially when connecting to a computer running games, or other harder-usage processes. Also, I know Teamviewer is an encrypted connection, and last I checked, VNC wasn't. I'll have to check....


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 18, 2017)

Why would I care about an unknown program when TeamViewer does it all and perfectly well?


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 18, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Why would I care about an unknown program when TeamViewer does it all and perfectly well?


Then why respond to the thread at all if you don't care?

Also it may sound silly but what if you used Google chrome remote as a remote desktop application?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2017)

teamviewers main appeal is no need for port forwards, upnp or similar - it 'just works'


Ultraviewers website has broken english and offers designed to make money  like this gem







and this totally genuine review, and not a bad google translate from a white guy who works in tech support but cant speak english:





I'd stay away


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 18, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Then why respond to the thread at all if you don't care?
> 
> Also it may sound silly but what if you used Google chrome remote as a remote desktop application?


Because I have an opinion and this is a forum.

Also I have no idea what Chrome remote is and how is it relevant to anything.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 18, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Why would I care about an unknown program when TeamViewer does it all and perfectly well?



it is free also for business instead teamviewer aint


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 18, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Why would I care about an unknown program when TeamViewer does it all and perfectly well?


Free for businesses. Our company purchased a TV license a few years ago, but the newer versions are not backward compatible "servers", so we have to find a way to get new clients our custom install file _before_ they have problems. Or find a different solution.




Rehmanpa said:


> Then why respond to the thread at all if you don't care?
> 
> Also it may sound silly but what if you used Google chrome remote as a remote desktop application?


He's welcome to post input, that's what I asked for... of course, it wasn't really any "input", but more of a troll comment. Still, I wasn't specific in my original post to request "productive" input, so that's on me.




Mussels said:


> teamviewers main appeal is no need for port forwards, upnp or similar - it 'just works'
> 
> 
> Ultraviewers website has broken english and offers designed to make money  like this gem
> ...



Looks questionable, but several people have run scanners on the systems and found nothing untoward.... I'll stick it on a box this weekend with Shark, and see what kind of traffic it's throwing 
The broken English doesn't surprise me, as they're a Vietnamese company


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jul 18, 2017)

Will try it out sometime



jboydgolfer said:


> VNCviewer/VNCserver are hands down the best IMO. Control from/to ALL devices and its easy, and free. Plus minimal lag on controls



When doing remote support to new client is is easier to explain to a granny to download teamviewer (45mins later) that getting them to setup a vnc server 



Octopuss said:


> Why would I care about an unknown program when TeamViewer does it all and perfectly well?



If you use the free version Teamviewer too much then you get put into the bracket of "Commercial Use Suspected" then can only log into a pc for 5mins then get kicked out and have to wait a few minutes to reconnect and repeat
So would need then to pay their $420 Licence


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 18, 2017)

The discussion wasn't about personal vs business use. It was simply about an "alternative", which makes little sense put this way.



Ahhzz said:


> it wasn't really any "input", but more of a troll comment.


Ah, ok. Having an opinion different than yours is trolling now. Good to know.


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 18, 2017)

+1 for VNC. Cloud based so I can connect to my crunchers from anywhere.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2017)

I've never used Ultraviewer, and have been dissuaded from using it by the same stuff pointed out above. There are options depending on how you use such remote access software though. 

At work we migrated away from TeamViewer and went with ConnectWise (formerly ScreenConnect), but its a payed license service. Though our primary connectivity is through LogMeIn, which is bulky but has a lot of useful extras that we utilize in the IT field, and it uses AES256 encryption.

For free stuff, depending on the needs I'll still use TeamViewer Free (mostly family and friends) or RDP over OVPN for my labs and LANs. I control the level of encryption of the tunnel and short of creating an RDGatweay server have it locked down pretty nicely. 

+1 for VNC as well though as a free option! RealVNC does use encryption, but you only get *AES128* if you're not an enterprise customer.




Octopuss said:


> The discussion wasn't about personal vs business use. It was simply about an "alternative", which makes little sense put this way.



Well the use of such software is generally personal or business. It should then logically and clearly expand into that as a variable of the topic because this can have an effect on what is being used where and how. That's my take on it. As an alternative the software in the OP could be potentially very dangerous for personal and business users alike. I'd be going with something else if TV isn't doing the trick. 

Not that TeamViewer isn't already good remote software, their licensing fees, and yearly version upgrades to stay relevant are a pain in the arse and it gets expensive. And if your system gets tagged as potentially using the free version for business use, you either gotta do some shady stuff to remove the flag from your PC (registry hacks, MAC address spoofing, etc.) or you got to pay to have connections longer than 5 minutes. At that point, you either need to have a very good connection and be fast at what you do or find another solution.



@All
Please be more considerate to others here folks, no need to be rude to each other. Someone here is simply asking for opinions, that simply means that anyone choosing to post in response needs to either offer help and experienced opinions. Either donate in the fashion that is helpful and acceptable at TPU or move along. Consider this the only verbal warning that will be handed off in this thread.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Not sure if anyone is familiar with this one but at work we use Solarwinds Dameware for a LOT of the work we do. For external support we utilize TeamViewer. I believe we share 3 licenses that can be active at a single time. For personal use i also use Teamviewer as well since its very very convenient.

As to the software suggested i rather test it in a Sandbox Environment before i even think of installing on a PC.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> VNCviewer/VNCserver are hands down the best IMO. Control from/to ALL devices and its easy, and free. Plus minimal lag on controls



We only use VNC for internal use.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 23, 2017)

scoutingwraith said:


> Not sure if anyone is familiar with this one but at work we use Solarwinds Dameware for a LOT of the work we do. For external support we utilize TeamViewer. I believe we share 3 licenses that can be active at a single time. For personal use i also use Teamviewer as well since its very very convenient.
> 
> As to the software suggested i rather test it in a Sandbox Environment before i even think of installing on a PC.


Teamviewer is an excellent piece of software, we just found their continual upgrade plans to be cost-prohibitive. It would be different if they allowed forward compatibility like some of the earliest versions, but they lock that out to "encourage" updating. 
I hadn't looked at Dameware.... That might actually be reasonable.... I'll hit up my solarwinds contact next week


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 23, 2017)

I started off with TeamViewer to remote manage my crunching farm, but a few years ago I got the dreaded "Commercial use suspected" and switched all my Windows PCs to Google Remote Desktop, while I still have TeamViewer installed on my few Linux machines. My dad uses NeoRouter and Windows Remote Desktop for his computers.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 29, 2017)

Yea no without taking this software apart with a debugger I would't trust it
the broken engrish is a giant red flag

team-viewer's biggest issue is there is no go-between license between there 600 dollar a year entry level package and the 'free'version


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 2, 2017)

Meraki systems manager and you can use any VNC viewer. No need for bloated software, port forwards, or any that mess. Just use the web UI to get the password and then it's all golden. Very smooth and no bloated software needed. Tiny agent in BG and very low BW usage. I done it with sprint 3G in the middle of nowhere and it worked fine.

DISCLAIMER: I DO NOT WORK FOR CISCO/MERAKI AND I AM NOT BEING PAID FOR, NOR AM HAVING ANY CONNECTIONS TO CISCO/MERAKI


----------



## ttom (Dec 12, 2017)

And +1 Litemanager software fast alternative in remote desktop


----------

